# Fun Burger



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried a new version on the bacon egg and cheese burger, only the bun and cheese is replaced by two grilled cheese sandwiches!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow, that is heart attack waiting to happen but I want one...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Wow, that is heart attack waiting to happen but I want one...


I second that!!!!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

This wins so hard.



(on an unrelated note, i initially read the title wrong and expected a vastly different thread)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

It's a toss up on whether I'm gonna read a recipe you posted or whether I'm gonna read a notice of your obituaury.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thats awesome, i saw one on the food channel and the bun was 2 glazed doughnuts.... lol


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> This wins so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> (on an unrelated note, i initially read the title wrong and expected a vastly different thread)


LOL!!!! Yeah, I misread "fun," too. 

Hey PM, I'm gonna have to try this (or something similar).


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'd kill that....... I can ride the bike with no hands, and prop the plate on the handle bars.lol 10 mile ride should suffice.lol


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks good, But Brand is correct. Pay, you need to trim it down or we will be reading about you. How about some dark green vegetables? As usual Dudes comments are "Rich"


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I bet it was delicious!!!! I would scarf that thing down in a second but them feel guilty and have to ride the bike and treadmill for 3 hours. 
A few years ago I would have knocked down two of those burgers and been looking for a piece of pie. 

Trying to eat a little healthier these days. I still have my moments, especially with pig from the pit. Cooking 55 hams this Friday night. Looking forward to it.

Darin


----------

